# Scandalli Super VI



## lutchak_vasya (13 Мар 2014)

Шановні музиканти яка різниця між Scandalli Super VI та Scandalli Super VI Farfisa?


----------



## zet10 (13 Мар 2014)

А где Вы выкопали Модель Супер 6 фарфиса? Фото есть?


----------



## lutchak_vasya (13 Мар 2014)

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/scandalli-super-vi-farfisa/184582337

Що можити про нього сказати?


----------



## zet10 (13 Мар 2014)

Могу сказать что это очередной самопал!
Скандалли супер 6 это совершенно другой инструмент!
Кстати эта тема уже обсуждалась на форуме и меня спрашивали уже об этих самопалах... Поищите если интересно.
К Скандалли Супер 6, этот "уродец" не имеет ни какого отношения.


----------



## vadim accordion (14 Мар 2014)

Друзья , подскажите пожалуйста что за инструмент такой Polverini , продавец предлагает купить. не знаю с кем посоветоваться , а хотелось бы. ..


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2014)

Продавец предлагает купить. ...
А Вы сами то инструмент в глаза то видели? Играли на нем?


----------



## vadim accordion (14 Мар 2014)

Только на фото , инструмент в другой стране. ..


----------



## bombastic (14 Мар 2014)

у нас консерватория купила пулверини.
кое где съехавшие голоса неприлично, а так обычный итальянец полностью кусковой - механика приятная, а звука не было и не будет. лучше по той же цене купить виньони.
или акко


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2014)

*vadim accordion*"
Только на фото , инструмент в другой стране. .."


Ну какие советы можно давать в данных случаях?
Хотите лишится денег покупайте!
Да... Нашему народу что в лоб что полбу,уж сколько раз обсуждали эти темы((((((((...бесполезно!


----------



## vadim accordion (14 Мар 2014)

Дядя в капюшоне очень грубый. ..


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2014)

*vadim accordion*,
Извините за резкость!
Но неужели сложно почитать другие темы на форуме и сделать выводы?
Темы покупки "в слепую", обсуждаются чуть ли не в каждой второй теме и уже всем набили оскомину!


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Мар 2014)

Надо просто как на всех форумах FAQ создать, где будут выбраны старые темы по часто задаваемым вопросам.


----------



## bombastic (14 Мар 2014)

отличная идея! поддерживаю!


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Мар 2014)

идея то отличная , я даже готов без вип группы денег немножко пожертвовать на модернизацию сайта, уж больно мне радио местное нравится, даже в авто слушаю через АУХ, качаю через смарт, благо 4G у нас есть. но куда к кому обратиться? Есть кстати неплохие дельцы по сайтам, привели бы в порядок за пару месяцев и энное количество энег, но если у модеров есть кому, то первый вариант


----------

